# Considering getting new printer



## Geezerette (Feb 24, 2022)

For a couple of years I’ve been using an old Samsung I was given that only prints black and white and only connects to my old laptop.  It will soon need new toner cartridge & single ones are in $40-60 range. I’d have to spend more money if I wanted it to connect to my tablet too. Thinking it might be better to upgrade than spend on toner for a machine I don’t really like and doesn’t do all I want.
Would be interested in anyone’s recent experience with printers that can be connected to both tablets and laptops before I head into Staples, including cost and durability of toner. I don’t print a lot but there are times when I really want a paper copy of something. Thanks.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 24, 2022)

My only suggestion is to look at wireless printers that can be stashed away in a closet or cupboard instead of taking up space in your work area.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 24, 2022)

I'm happy with my Brother laser Printer, it's monochrome as I only print black and white documents. This Brother printer can print via the network, from smartphones/tablets or laptops, or from a USB connection to a PC. For color printing I will take to Rite Aid or Walmart on a USB stick. Of course there's a million place online that do print jobs.


----------



## 1955 (Feb 24, 2022)

Yep toner cartridges are the Achilles heel of printers. Sometimes you can find them on *eBay* for a great price. If buying a new printer make sure you understand the cartridge price for that printer. Also, many new printers come with a reduced capacity cartridge & then you have to buy the standard one shortly thereafter. I stick with the original mfg toner cartridge where possible.

I have found new printers that are cheaper than the replacement cartridge.

Most new printers have Bluetooth, WiFi, & USB. I’m pretty sure you’ll be covered for both the tablet & laptop in this case.


----------



## Kika (Feb 24, 2022)

I bought this one 3 years ago (it was $107 then).  I can print wirelessly from my phone, ipad, windows laptop, macbook laptop.  AmazonSmile: HP LaserJet Pro M29w Wireless All-in-One Laser Printer, Works with Alexa (Y5S53A) : Electronics.  
It has a one-page-at-a-time scanner, which I never used because I a 20 page scanner.
I'm happy with it.  I don't print much maybe a couple of pages a month.


----------



## caramel (Feb 24, 2022)

I don't have a suggestion on what to get.  But I have a suggestion on what I'd avoid.  I got an inexpensive inkjet printer.  The printer cartridges are as expensive as the printer.  Because I don't use the printer often, the cartridges dried out and became useless.  Instead of getting new cartridges, I just haven't been printing anything.  I plan to get a laser printer at some point.  I've read that the toner for laser printers lasts for years because it's powder so I wouldn't have to worry about not printing and then trying to print something again.  I'd avoid inkjets and move toward laser printers if possible if you don't use the printer often.


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 24, 2022)

Yes, ,learned that the hard way about ink jet cartridges even tho I liked their print job.


----------



## Irwin (Feb 24, 2022)

I use an old Samsung B&W laser printer (model ML-1710) that I bought nearly 20 years ago. It still works (knock on wood), but it lacks WiFi capabilities. I rarely print anything other than a recipe maybe once a week, so it gets the job done. I have old Dell printer somewhere that's brand new (even though it's old). It's never been used. We got it maybe a dozen years ago as part of a deal with a computer.


----------



## Grampa Don (Feb 24, 2022)

We have two of the small Brother laser printers we're very happy with them.  I get compatible toner cartridges for $20 and they work fine.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 18, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I'm happy with my Brother laser Printer, it's monochrome as I only print black and white documents. This Brother printer can print via the network, from smartphones/tablets or laptops, or from a USB connection to a PC. For color printing I will take to Rite Aid or Walmart on a USB stick. Of course there's a million place online that do print jobs.


Like to know these places to print out, my issue is with no printer yet. I use a smartphone 
Need to find out how to receive a printout for postal service to mail my package of 2 pounds. It's a outfit for great grand daughter before she will not be able to wear for she was born in May. So the item maybe too small. However, she is tiny. Please help me get this label from the USPS office to enable me to be able to send more items to her.
I would gravely appreciate your input on this overwhelming issue I face

I have no one to help me other c wise I would not had chance this message here.


----------



## Mitch86 (Mar 18, 2022)

I find my HP Envy 4520 Color Laser Printer is great.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 18, 2022)

Mitch86 said:


> I find my HP Envy 4520 Color Laser Printer is great.


Thank you Mitch!
Will now check it out.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 18, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> Like to know these places to print out, my issue is with no printer yet. I use a smartphone
> Need to find out how to receive a printout for postal service to mail my package of 2 pounds. It's a outfit for great grand daughter before she will not be able to wear for she was born in May. So the item maybe too small. However, she is tiny. Please help me get this label from the USPS office to enable me to be able to send more items to her.
> I would gravely appreciate your input on this overwhelming issue I face
> 
> I have no one to help me other c wise I would not had chance this message here.


Autumn, if you can get to the post office, you can, from your home, pay for and save, as a picture, a pre-paid shipping label. You can read more about it here - *https://www.usps.com/ship/online-shipping.htm*   I sold a lot of my things on Ebay before I moved and for many of them, I just took the email that the USPS sent me, the clerk at the station scanned it and the label was printed for me, then and there. You also could try your local library. Most, of not all these days, have computers and printers and they're usually very helpful if I've ever needed assistance. It's fairly inexpensive to print things too, 10-25 cents, if I remember correctly. But you can get free envelopes or boxes at the post office that the clerks will use to mail your items after they scan your receipt. If you only print a very few things, then the ink for a printer may dry up before you can use it.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 18, 2022)

Considering getting new printer​


Geezerette said:


> Would be interested in anyone’s recent experience with printers that can be connected to both tablets and laptops before I head into Staples, including cost and durability of toner. I don’t print a lot but there are times when I really want a paper copy of something.





Kika said:


> I don't print much maybe a couple of pages a month.


I just have *Staples* print what I want (about twice a month)
I email 'em, and go pick 'em up
Usually less than a dollar


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 18, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Autumn, if you can get to the post office, you can, from your home, pay for and save, as a picture, a pre-paid shipping label. You can read more about it here - *https://www.usps.com/ship/online-shipping.htm*   I sold a lot of my things on Ebay before I moved and for many of them, I just took the email that the USPS sent me, the clerk at the station scanned it and the label was printed for me, then and there. You also could try your local library. Most, of not all these days, have computers and printers and they're usually very helpful if I've ever needed assistance. It's fairly inexpensive to print things too, 10-25 cents, if I remember correctly. But you can get free envelopes or boxes at the post office that the clerks will use to mail your items after they scan your receipt. If you only print a very few things, then the ink for a printer may dry up before you can use it.


I have a problem walking to the nearby post office. 
Breathing I have to stop walking to rest and to me that is scary that I will not make it there not even thinking of the way back.
That was why I mention of the printer.
My estranged daughter mention to me 2 years ago that a mailman would pickup packages yet, she never told me about the label needed to send it. 
Now the mailman I caught by the mailboxes enclosure said I need a print put of the package weight and address of where it is going. That I could get a label printout by a printer. Which I do not have. It's a 1995 hp old one that I dragged from storage to storage to here. Too many cables I have no idea how to put together. 
There is one in the Resident Artist Room at the end of my hallway. The steps to do this is beyond me. 
Normally I would had tried figuring this out by now, however my strength to overcome the workout it follows is not what I want to conquer at this point.
I do think about both your ideas yet, feel the shame to try it. 
I have no car, no family nearby. I am the oldest of nine, however, I am being ostracized by all, including the 3 daughters left out of four.
The neighbors are a little risky as their preferred jobs and addictions. Others are from Africa or other countries. With pandemic about no one talks to each other. Or they are on walkers.
This already is on a too long post. I will try the printer in the Art Room meant for the College Art Students and regular artist as there is a artist here whose art is beautiful......Gary Savage. Great works!
OK thanks this is not meant for a plug for him.


----------



## Mike (Mar 20, 2022)

I bought an Epson Eco-Tank ET2826 two weeks ago.
you get four bottles of ink with it, you don't need ink
cartridges, the tanks hold around 70ml, (2.47 fl oz),
an ink cartridge only holds 9ml, (0.3 fl oz).

I think that the system is good, though I haven't had
it long enough to assess it properly, but any ink will
do and there are plenty over here offering it at rock
bottom prices.

You can print from your phone, or any other equipment
that you have, I have connected it to my PC via a cable.

Over here it cost £210, but I think they are cheaper in
the U.S.A.

Mike.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 20, 2022)

I have an HP Officejet  (prints, scans, copies).  This worked a treat with my old Dell Latitude, but just couldn't get it working with my new Dell Inspiron via USB.  I set it up 'wireless' and it works perfectly.  Seems to be a compatibility issue with Linux, but having got the wireless working, I won't bother with USB.


----------

